# Ruger Mini-14



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Just picked up a Ruger Mini-14 tonight. 1 mag in 223. Odd because it doesn’t have the heat shield on it and the front where the heat shield usually is it has full wood. Serial # puts it to 1st year issued. 181-2.... wondering if 1st year issued would increase value 1978? Also rear site is a peep site. I paid 5 for it so it’s a good deal in my mind seeing as most are north of $700 at this point. Pic of wood stocked 1 is the one I bought today. Other is the current one I have


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Interesting stock, wonder if its factory. I've always liked the mini, unfortunately they seem to depreciate quickly. Not that I'd sell mine but I paid 9 for mine and doubt I could get 650 or 7 for the next day. I knew going in they were a bit overpriced BUT I wanted one forever so I bought one. A-Team sold another one.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice! If you reload then 55-62 gr. bullet in flat base and H335 or Varget powder is one of the best for the Mini. If you ever run across a 6.8.....buy it as mine is shoot great.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Prices are hovering 7-8 without a problem I missed out on a really nice One 2 Years ago with adjustable stock for $500 didn’t have the money then. when I saw the price on this one I Couldn’t pass it up. Figured if anything it would be good for trading.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

What you looking for to trade?


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Only thing I did to mine was put a .o48 gas bushing in it to replace the factory..082 I think it was. Doesn't throw brass more that 10' and also doesn't dent the cases on ejection.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Yakphisher said:


> What you looking for to trade?


Interested in handguns for the most part. Send me a PM and we can talk if you like


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

If you ever run across a 6.8.....buy it as mine is shoot great.

I had no idea that they made one in 6.8 till you mentioned it! Never seen 1 in my life


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Extremely rare and nearly impossible to find.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I knew they made 6.8 & 300BO. Never seen a 6.8 anywhere. I’ve bought 3 Minis new. First 223 and it had wood hand guard. Shot good. Then a mini 30 which I never shot and traded it for stainless 223. It shot terrible. Would shoot all over a 4’x4’ target board at 100yds. Haven’t had a mini for over 20 yrs. Just recently decided to pick up a 223 AR, Mini, ect but will wait out this panic buying. Only 223 I got now is Ruger #3.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Mine shoots the 62gr Fiocchi 223 the best so far. Lots of luck finding it now.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I got done building another AR last week, my 3rd one. Starting a AR pistol build in 6.8 to complement my Mini 6.8 which shoots under 1" @100yd. Mini's in general like flat based bullets for best accuracy.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I got some Russian 62gr. Hp Barnaul ammo that the mini 233 actually likes well.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I bought a Mini 14 Ranch Rifle around 1999/2000 or so. It shot 8” groups at 100 yards. I kept it for awhile but wasn’t very happy with it. I traded it to a guy for a Ruger Red Label straight up. Probably one of my better trades! I’ve heard that some Mini 14 production years are more accurate than other years.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Muddy said:


> I bought a Mini 14 Ranch Rifle around 1999/2000 or so. It shot 8” groups at 100 yards. I traded it to a guy for a Ruger Red Label straight up. Probably one of my better trades!


There are many people that have guns they don’t use or don’t have use for. The political climate right now is good for trading into some class stuff. The money value may be the same but you can buy all the black guns you want. Prices may vary but there is no shortage. The price on the new stuff is high now. It will decline when this rioting and violence are over. The Red Label won’t go down and will probably gain a little.
That’s how it’s going to be with the new generation guns. Like gas prices.


----------

